# Get unlimited data if you are currently tiered



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10882-get-unlimited-data-from-verizon-if-you-dont-have-it/

Thought I'd share this from another thread. A couple of guys have started new accounts and were able to get unlimited data. What they did was call customer service and add the 4G unlimited hotspot (which I guess requires unlimited data). Then (not sure how long they kept it on their plan) they went online to my verizon and removed the hotspot feature but the unlimited data stays on the plan.


----------

